# Need a 14" prehung door



## bill21173 (Mar 14, 2011)

I am replacing 3 bedroom and one bathroom flat hollow doors in my house with new 6 panel prehung doors. I have two linen closets, one in the bathroom, and one in hallway which have 14" prehung doors. I've looked online, and I can't find any location having such doors. Do they exist and where would I find them?


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi Bill and welcome the best DIY'r site on the web.

At 14"'s wide I am thinking that you will have to do you own custom door, either leave the existing frame or redo the frame in matching wood species and buy an 18" door which you will have to cut to fit. With having to remove 2" for either side of an 18" door I doubt very much whether a 6-panel would look any good.

Mark


----------



## schlosser37 (May 10, 2011)

Hi Bill,

I'm not too sure if you're still looking for a custom door or where you live but GP Door Design in Canada does custom sized interior doors and can match any existing door on the market. 

www.gpdoordesign.ca

Hope this helps.


----------



## jason.r (May 20, 2011)

To save yourself some time and effort, purchase a 15" solid wood door and shave a half inch off of either side, if you need the door prehung with the modified door there options available for that too. Check for good online deals.

Jason


----------



## danrb007 (Jan 4, 2011)

Look in the phone book for a pre-hung door shop. If not listed call the lumber yards around your town and ask if they have a door shop. The big boxes buy theirs from big production door shops but a lot of small lumber yards have there own. They may not even be at the yard but in a warehouse hidden in an industrial park. But when you find one they should have the tools and equipment to make a 14" prehung door for you. A lot of them you can even provide the materials and they will cut it down and put the frame on it. I use to work in a door shop and we did that kind of thing for people all the time. I just prehung 4 doors of custom sizes for my basement and did it myself at home even with the experience it was hard getting them just right without the proper tools.


----------

